# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  interesting plant i.d. please

## nirotorin

Saw this plant out in front of an Albertsons. I think I've seen this used in a vivarium before, but I have no idea what it is. I would like to use it in the future, but I'll need a name if I hope to find it again.

----------


## Daniel

Need a pic..........

----------


## nirotorin

Well looks like I did a double thread post when I tried to fix the lack of a pic. I don't see a delete thread option though...

But anyway the pic is in the other thread.

----------

